# Price of Lease



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

At this time of year many are out looking for either their first lease or want to change their lease. So maybe these folks can get an idea of what leases are running, I would like the members to just put the price per gun and county. 

I do understand this could be a bit misleading as some folks hunt on 100 acres per gun and some 500 to 1000 per gun. However this little exercise would help members to know what leases are going for in different parts of the state. Maybe they will feel they are paying to much or maybe they need to stay where they are. Not looking for exact detail just a price check.

I will start $1500 Wharton County.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

3k for my wife and I on a small place but can have guest any time to take one. Average deer at best but it's just fine with us. Lot of birds and I use it as a pr hunt for customers and also friends during first season. Mile north of 90 outside of Hondo.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Hill country on average $20.00 an acre, ranch's do not care if 1 hunter or 20. they want the money.

I could take family during deer season, guest out side of that, other hunters did not like wife or daughter at camp so I left after 5 years.

John


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

Sonora, Tx 6300ac 10 guns $2500 per man.
Uvalde, Tx 5000ac 10 guns $2500 per man.
Junction, Tx 3000ac 7 guns $2000 per man.
Mt Home, Tx 500ac 4 guns $2100 per man.
Rocksprings, Tx 1100ac 7 guns $1800 per man.
Ozona, Tx 2800ac 8 guns $900 per man-- property had an anthrax kill the year before us leasing and we where not told till after the money was exchanged and rancher wouldnt give it back. 

All leases had a cabin or house of some kind. Paid for water and electric bills on top of lease fees. NO women on all and some no children. Exotics where sold seperatly if killed.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Kinney Co*

After 10 yrs giving up this one. 2015 price $5500 per gun, 9200 ac , 9 guns. 2016 price $12,300 per gun. Bucks up to 150, few exotics, lots of pigs. Tall hills, wide valleys most with no road access. Allowed 18 bucks. Price included cost of a $5M insurance policy. Central Kinney Co. 
Looking for a new place at or below $5000 per gun. Can fill 6-10 spots.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Currently paying $1500 per gun, 6 of us on 600 acres, North Blanco County. Kinda crowded, but can't complain, lots of deer and nice camphouse, great neighbors and landowner.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

9000 acres 4 guys, deer to 180 - 190 B&C - $4500/gun & that includes 1 truckload cottonseed, corn, full time cowboy. 

In Old Mexico 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

TxSlammin said:


> Sonora, Tx 6300ac 10 guns $2500 per man.
> Uvalde, Tx 5000ac 10 guns $2500 per man.
> Junction, Tx 3000ac 7 guns $2000 per man.
> Mt Home, Tx 500ac 4 guns $2100 per man.
> ...


You hunt all those leases?


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

No hunted some and buddies hunt the others im asked every year to join them. I just knew the price and info on the leases so i was helping out.


----------



## kennedjt (Sep 12, 2014)

$2400 for 300 acres ( 3 hunters) no amenities at all. Madisonville area.


----------



## cheerdad (Nov 11, 2011)

$1400 per gun. Gillespie county.
Includes Whitetail and one Axis buck and doe.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

$590 Tyler county, 2 miles from my lake house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

$750 a gun Polk County


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

This thread goes to show there are a few reasonable priced leases still out there, just gotta be lucky or better yet, know the right guy!


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

SSST said:


> This thread goes to show there are a few reasonable priced leases still out there, just gotta be lucky or better yet, know the right guy!


I agree but a lot of folks are looking with only a few posting. Help us all in this info only thread and post county and price of your lease. if you want to post more details do so, but no need to.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Llano County with River frontage, no water, no electric, no camp. I can be in the blind in ten minutes from my lake house. 
WT,Turkey,hogs, and occasionally aoudad 
500acres, 3guns/, $2500/gun


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

*Lease*

3000 Acres, 10 guns $3000. Edwards County. Camp house, water and electricity. WT and 1 exotic a year (Axis, Sika occasional other exotics).


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

JWHITE said:


> 3000 Acres, 10 guns $3000. Edwards County. Camp house, water and electricity. WT and 1 exotic a year (Axis, Sika occasional other exotics).


As I said above, I can fill 6-10 spots if yall ever need some more hunters. Would also appreciate any leads on open pastures. THANKS!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Most "good" whatever that means leases are from $15 to $20 bucks an acre. If the land owner allows more that one hunter per 500 acres he really doesent care about this deer just the money. I know this is going to start a war but this is just my opinion.


----------



## alumabutt (Nov 2, 2012)

North East Llano Cty 200 Acres, 20014/15 4 hunters 1850 gun 2015/16, 5 hunters 1850 gun. 2016/17 not gona play his game. Will take my gear and set up where my grandkids hunt, have the option as a guest to kill 2 deer for 300.00 for a weekend hunt. LB


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> Most "good" whatever that means leases are from $15 to $20 bucks an acre. If the land owner allows more that one hunter per 500 acres he really doesent care about this deer just the money. I know this is going to start a war but this is just my opinion.


 I think certain areas of the State, maybe so. If you only had 1 hunter per 500 acres where we're at, they would be way overpopulated. I would say a hunter per every 200 would be ideal. Just not many 500 acres per hunter leases anymore, unless you head West.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Let me think, say 1 hunter per 200 acres there are 5 deer tags on a license so five deer off of 200 acres ? Maybe so sounds like a lot to me but maybe so.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

*tags*

If you are MLD you are going to get certain # of buck tags and certain # of doe tags... we usually get 1 buck per 200 ac and 2 doe per 200 ac.

Therefore, 200 acres per hunter is good where we are.

500 acres per hunter would be lots of deer to harvest.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> Let me think, say 1 hunter per 200 acres there are 5 deer tags on a license so five deer off of 200 acres ? Maybe so sounds like a lot to me but maybe so.


On our 500 acre pasture, we have 5 hunters, on a typical hunt we each see 15 deer, kinda depends on the year. So we're seeing easily 60 deer at a time, the mature ones we don't see. We get to shoot 2 bucks, one trophy, one cull, and 2 doe. We may kill 15 deer total a year, i don't know about other spots, but we're not killing too many on ours. Every other hill country lease i've been on was basically the same way, 100-150 acres per guy, still had plenty of deer left at the end of season. Unless you buy land or pay 5k or more to hunt, this is pretty much typical these days.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Let me think, say 1 hunter per 200 acres there are 5 deer tags on a license so five deer off of 200 acres ? Maybe so sounds like a lot to me but maybe so.


Your assuming every hunter is taking five deer. 
Never in my life(37yrs), on any lease I've ever hunted, did everyone fill all their tags. As a matter of fact most leases didn't allow it.
This year, on my 500 acre lease, 3 guns, we took a total of 1-cull, 1-doe, 1-trophy, and 1 young eight point(hunters mistake)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Folsetth

I understand but you could take that many deer if everything worked out is all I am saying. but things are different in most places. Maybe your place has been thinned out of the deer. 

fy0834

not too bad. thats a total of 3 deer


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Folsetth said:


> Your assuming every hunter is taking five deer.
> Never in my life(37yrs), on any lease I've ever hunted, did everyone fill all their tags. As a matter of fact most leases didn't allow it.
> This year, on my 500 acre lease, 3 guns, we took a total of 1-cull, 1-doe, 1-trophy, and 1 young eight point(hunters mistake)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is like our place, my Dad and another older fellow ain't shooting a doe, lol. I think we ended up with 3 mature bucks, 2 culls, and 4 doe this year. That's the thing about a smaller place, you just gotta use your head.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Folsetth
> 
> I understand but you could take that many deer if everything worked out is all I am saying. but things are different in most places. Maybe your place has been thinned out of the deer.
> 
> ...


Our place isn't thinned out, however our buck to doe ratio is definitely off. We have more bucks than does. 
We should've taken more bucks, but we try to allow them to get some age. There were a few more that should've been culled as well that made it through the season. The mature bucks are very elusive. Showing up on camera mostly at night. 
Also one of the hunters is strictly a bow hunter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I got yall and understand every place is different. And it also helps if folks dont shoot. I didnt this year either but lots did. good hunting my friends.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

$2600/gun, 4000acs, 12 guns, deer, dove, quail and Lake Amistad, Val Verde County


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Now I remember why I quit. 

Too rich for my blood. Especially with my fishing habit.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Some more...*

Have started looking for a new lease. So far I've seen as low as 
*$7.15/ac in Kinney Co on 5600 ac. LEASED. 
*To a high of $25/ac near Carta Valley, 3000 ac. 
*Saw a place on Lease Hunter in Maverick Co that was $19,000 per gun. 13 guns on 13,000 ac. Feed included. My favorite area of the State.

*$8500 in Webb Co 14 guns on 7100 ac feed included.
*$3000/gun 3000 ac, 10 hunters in Menard Co, wanna look at this one
*$5200/gun 7000 ac in Bee Co, wanna look at this one too
*$6500 in Webb Co. Had 6 opennings last year. 8000ac.
*$3500/gun, 15 guns, 3000ac, Polk Co. Claims 200" wild deer killed in the past.

I emailed a Rancher in Uvalde Co who had advertised a 3100 ac place. 15 guns $4000 a gun, pay extra for exotics. Whoa! This lady acted just like a "debutant
In Houston, baby" (Eagles). She seemed to think she had something no one else had. Just ain't so. When I asked why she had 13 open spots from last year's hunters she said "it was none of my concern". One of those folks who think wherever she goes, she's the smartest person in the room. Hell, she might be.

One final thought: Killing big bucks is great but the older I get and the older my Friends get, some in their 70's, the more I care about "just hunting" and campfires and Grandkids shooting first bucks, and the less I care about killing.


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

7500 acres Webb County. 10 hunters. 15,000 per gun. Includes corn, protein, water, electricity. Cowboys keep corn feeders and protein feeders full. Also keep up roads and shredding. Awesome camp. No oilfield. Blinds and feeders already on ranch. Been there 5 years. Love it. All you bring is food and drink. Good fishing and great landowner


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Have started looking for a new lease. So far I've seen as low as
> *$7.15/ac in Kinney Co on 5600 ac. LEASED.
> *To a high of $25/ac near Carta Valley, 3000 ac.
> *Saw a place on Lease Hunter in Maverick Co that was $19,000 per gun. 13 guns on 13,000 ac. Feed included. My favorite area of the State.
> ...


I'm on Lease hunter and can't find any of those? I've got a group that would be real interested in either the Maverick Co or Webb co lease. Those prices are about the going rate though. There is one on Leasehunter, NW of Alice that is very interesting. HF place (4500 ac) that is only $14.00 an acre. Not enough acreage for my group but looked like a decent deal for the right folks.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

bklem said:


> I'm on Lease hunter and can't find any of those? I've got a group that would be real interested in either the Maverick Co or Webb co lease. Those prices are about the going rate though. There is one on Leasehunter, NW of Alice that is very interesting. HF place (4500 ac) that is only $14.00 an acre. Not enough acreage for my group but looked like a decent deal for the right folks.


PM sent. Use ADVANCE SEARCH on Lease Hunter


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

jws.hookem said:


> have started looking for a new lease. So far i've seen as low as
> *$7.15/ac in kinney co on 5600 ac. Leased.
> *to a high of $25/ac near carta valley, 3000 ac.
> *saw a place on lease hunter in maverick co that was $19,000 per gun. 13 guns on 13,000 ac. Feed included. My favorite area of the state.
> ...


pm sent


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

longhorns13 said:


> $2600/gun, 4000acs, 12 guns, deer, dove, quail and Lake Amistad, Val Verde County


sparse country there...
easy to see across a section...
maybe a few decent canyons under the binos...
$8/ac...?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

7,000 acres 

$2,200 per gun (water and electricity included) Normally will run @ 18-20 hunters per year. 

Reduced to 10 this year due to East side of property closed for wind turbine installation. Will be back on MLD once all construction is complete. 

Most guys have been on several years and don't hunt that much. I've gone down several times during the week and would be the only one there. Aside from opening weekend, you're likely to not have 1/2 the hunters there on any given weekend. 

90 minute drive from the house makes it real convenient. 

Erath County


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Houston money...
yall did it to yerselves...


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Its thicker than it looks. Corn/protein/electricity in price. It's really 3600acs. Not gonna shoot big deer but for family, friends and a good time, its great.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

kweber said:


> Houston money...
> yall did it to yerselves...


I haven't lived in Houston since I wuz 17, brother. All ("oil" for you Aggies)
Money did it. Oh well, I see 140" bucks in my yard in Horseshoe Bay. Might have to begin "managing".


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Lol. I've got bigger deer (140" plus also) in my backyard than my place too. Would love to "manage" some as well. Lol


----------



## sefton (Mar 24, 2009)

*$8500 in Webb Co 14 guns on 7100 ac*

If the posting JWS Hookem, mentions *$8500 in Webb Co 14 guns on 7100 ac feed included, is by a guy named Ryan, use caution.


----------



## Vtry678 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Webb*

Real mess there on that one. Use extreme caution. Ask the right questions and do some digging.


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

Several webb county. Which one are you saying is a real mess???


----------



## Vtry678 (Jan 18, 2016)

SLIME123 said:


> Several webb county. Which one are you saying is a real mess???


The one Sefton is referencing.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*15000 nw Webb*

I'm on 15000 in north west Webb , rancher bump me up 5% for next year , and to $13 for 2017 , mld 3 , $9000 a gun , hunters must feed proteins and Cotten seed year round , and we pay electric, and insurance, and helo survey! 
Owner is a great guy , bio is cool guy , ranch Forman most would agree he is a 
Real pr1ck :ac550:


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

*Crazy Lady*

JWS, we hunted the place in uvalde 2 years ago you called on. All 15 of us got off at the end of the year, she got crazier and crazier as the year went on. There is a reason why she has an empty lease again this year! Stay away!!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

jjjansk said:


> JWS, we hunted the place in uvalde 2 years ago you called on. All 15 of us got off at the end of the year, she got crazier and crazier as the year went on. There is a reason why she has an empty lease again this year! Stay away!!


 Thanks. I found that out myself! I asked her what happened to the previous hunters and was told"that was none of my concern". Knew there was a problem right then.
I'm still lookin'. Would 'preciate any leads.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Now I remember why I quit.
> 
> Too rich for my blood. Especially with my fishing habit.


The price is one thing...yes leases are high but folks are paying the $.

What shocked me is the comments about no women and no children!

Maybe I'm doing it wrong....but if I can't enjoy a place with my family, what's the point? I'm not saying the family members get equal shooting privileges...but from what I read, it seems on some places they are specifically not welcome at all?

Pretty sad imho.


----------

